# Ohio slot car swap meet?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

When is the Ohio slot car swap meet?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

No one knows when it is after 43 looks.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Found this trying to find the show date.

http://www.budshocars.com/showsched.html

Trying to get date to put in at work to have the day off. Will be my first time goin to this shop. Been to the Midwest one two times.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ohio show*

ohio slotcar show should be sunday april 28 2013 should be the date allways last sunday in april.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I just want to make sure so I can put that weekend off to go to it.


----------

